# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Tmerret e Kishës dhe Inkuzicioni i saj i Shenjtë

## Rina_87

"Anyone who attempts to construe a personal view of God which conflicts with Church dogma must be burned without pity." 
- Pope Innocent III

_Çdonjëri, që përpiqet të interpretojë një pamje personale të Perëndisë dhe që bie ndesh me dogmën e Kishës duhet të digjet pa mëshirë."_

Inkuizicioni ishte Gjykatë Kishtare dhe proces i themeluar nga Kisha Katolike me qëllim të zbulimit dhe ndëshkimit të herezisë, i cili ushtroi pushtet brutal dhe çnjerëzor në kohërat  Mesjetës dhe në fillimet e Kohës Moderne. Funksioni i inkuizicionit akumulohej kryesisht në shtypjen e të gjitha të drejtave të heretikëve, duke i privuar ata nga shtresa shoqerore, prona dhe pasuritë e tyre, të cilat bëheshin pjesë e pronësisë së thesarit katolik, e cili në çdo mënyrë mundohej të shkatërronte të gjithë ata që flisin, apo edhe mendonin ndryshe nga Kisha Katolike. Ky sistem gjatë gjashtë shekujve u bë korniza ligjore në pjesën më të madhe të Europës, që orkestroi një nga rendet më të turbullta çnjerëzore fetare në rrjedhën e njerëzimit.

*Procedurat e Inkuizicionit*

Rrënja e fjalës Inkuizicion nënkupton aq të keqe të vogël sa fjala primitive pyes/hetoj apo sa mbiemri kureshtar, por pasi fjalët, ashtu si personat, humbasin karakteret e tyre nga asociimet e këqia, kështu edhe "Inkuizicioni" është bërë fjalë famëkeqe dhe e shëmtuar sa emri  i një departamenti ekzekutiv të Kishës Katolike Romane.

Të gjitha krimet dhe të gjitha të këqijat janë të përfshira në këtë fjalë të vetme, Inkuizicion: vrasje, plaçkitje, zjarrvënie, dhunë, tortura, tradhti, mashtrim, hipokrizi, lakmi, shenjtëria. Asnjë fjalë tjetër, në të gjitha gjuhët e botës, nuk është aq e urryer sa kjo, që epërsinë e saj të neveritshme ia ka borxh lidhjes së saj me Kishën Romake Katolike.

Helen Ellerbe , për anën e errët të historisë së krishterë, përshkruan se si njerëzit e njëjtë, që ishin edhe prokurorë edhe gjykatës,  vendosnin mbi dënimin për herezinë. Kur një Hetues/Inkuizitor mbërrinte në një lagje heretikësh, zakonisht lejohej një afat 40 ditorë, për të gjithë ata që dëshironin të hiqnin dorë nga besimi i tyre.

Pasi mbaronte kjo periudhë e pendimit, banorët thirreshin mëpastaj për të dalë para Inkuizitorit. Qytetarët të akuzuar për herezi do të zgjohet në të vdekur e natës, urdhëroi, nëse nuk gagged, dhe më pas shoqëruar në ndërtesë të shenjtë, apo burg inkuizicionit për ekzaminim më të ngushtë.

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/va..._vatican29.htm

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ky fenomeni i inkuzicionit u kthye ne nje mit te vertete ne fillim te shekullit te 20.
Shifrat e arrestimeve e vrasjeve nga ana e kishes u egzagjeruan jashte mase. 
Psh , per legjenden e witch hunt bymosja e trillimeve u be aq e madhe , sa me te drejte e quaj legjende. 
Ne gjithe europen u denuan me pak se 3 mije femra , kur u pretendua qe shifrat te ishin mbi 600 mije. Miti i turres se zjarrit ishte akoma me trillues.
Ne angli u bene mbi 200 vrasje se "shtrigave" , e vetem 2 femra u dogjen ne turren e zjarrit.

----------


## Rina_87

Smth Poetic, qekjo eshte link i duhur djale e mos i perzini sendet, se dy here mu paska hap tema. http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=141573

Çao! Te fala funderrinave cnjerezore kishtare, se per krimet e inkuizicionet flasin me se shumti perkatesit e saj!  :buzeqeshje:  Jo me qindra mijera, por edhe me miliona femra, lexo ku te dush per perndjekjen e shtrigave se nuk sajoj une sikur pasardhesit e inkuizicionit! 

Spo kam kohe me perkthy ma shume po hyn ne ate linkun ku e kam marr kete se mu duk ma i buti nga cka i kam lexu. 


.

----------


## Diella1

Nuk e di perse vetem hapni tema me te ashtuquajturat 'tmerre' qe paska bere kisha, perse nuk jepni anet e mira qe jane nje mije, njeqind mije, nje milion, pafundesisht-fish ne krahasim me keto qe sillni ju ketu. Pse nuk tregoni hirin ne te cilin kane jetuar njerezit, besimin e mrekullite e panumerta qe kane ndodhur, paqen shpirterore ku kane jetuar njerezit?.......Ju pershendes!

----------


## Milkway

> Nuk e di perse vetem hapni tema me te ashtuquajturat 'tmerre' qe paska bere kisha, perse nuk jepni anet e mira qe jane nje mije, njeqind mije, nje milion, pafundesisht-fish ne krahasim me keto qe sillni ju ketu. Pse nuk tregoni hirin ne te cilin kane jetuar njerezit, besimin e mrekullite e panumerta qe kane ndodhur, paqen shpirterore ku kane jetuar njerezit?.......Ju pershendes!


Cfare mrekulli ka dhane Kisha ? Cfare paqe ka ofru Kisha kur per qindra vjet ka angazhu kryqezata ?

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Cfare mrekulli ka dhane Kisha ? Cfare paqe ka ofru Kisha kur per qindra vjet ka angazhu kryqezata ?


una nuk jam avukat i kishes, por nuk mund ti biesh "kryq" kishes me nji fjali, sado magjepsese te duket ajo.

Kisha bazohet ne mrekulli. Kisha ne pergjithesi ka ofruar paqe, ndersa nuk eshte e vertete se kisha ka angazhuar kryqezata per "qindra" vjet, neqoftese e njeh sadopak historine boterore (por jo me syzet e diktatorit).

NJe gje qe njerezit nuk e njohin mire prej Mesjetes se erret, te hershme: kur ne Europe mbreteronte kaosi i shperberjes se perandorive romake (lindje e perendim), kur fragmentarizimi, injoranca e prapmbetja kishin kapluar tere hapsiren europiane, ishin murgjit irlandeze ne manastire qe kopjuan me aq vullnet e fanatizem testament te vjeter e te ri, klasiket e Greqise se Lashte dhe te Romes etj, duke ruajtur e transmetuar vlerat dhe trashegimine kulturore europiane e me gjere pergjate tere asaj mesjete.




> Inkuizicioni eshte nje dukuri reale, e perkohshme dhe e lokalizuar ne Spanje, ne nje epoke kur pushteti kishtar ishte mbarsur e nderthurur me pushtet "politik" te asaj etape.
> 
> Me sa e di une, inkuizicioni eshte denuar edhe nga kisha e sotme katolike, pra Vatikani.
> 
> Inkuizicioni vlen te veshtrohet e shqyrtohet ne aspektin historik, se si kleri ashtu dhe qeveritaret perdorin e instrumentalizojne dogma ne interes te mbarevajtjes se tyre vetjake ne dem te pjeses tjeter te popullsise, per te justifikuar veprime te padrejta e arritur qellime te mbrapshta. Por asnjehere nuk mund te identifikohet inkuizicioni me kishen katolike.
> 
> Veda nuk jom katolik.

----------


## leci

> "Anyone who attempts to construe a personal view of God which conflicts with Church dogma must be burned without pity." 
> - Pope Innocent III
> 
> _Çdonjëri, që përpiqet të interpretojë një pamje personale të Perëndisë dhe që bie ndesh me dogmën e Kishës duhet të digjet pa mëshirë."_
> 
> Inkuizicioni ishte Gjykatë Kishtare dhe proces i themeluar nga Kisha Katolike me qëllim të zbulimit dhe ndëshkimit të herezisë, i cili ushtroi pushtet brutal dhe çnjerëzor në kohërat  Mesjetës dhe në fillimet e Kohës Moderne. Funksioni i inkuizicionit akumulohej kryesisht në shtypjen e të gjitha të drejtave të heretikëve, duke i privuar ata nga shtresa shoqerore, prona dhe pasuritë e tyre, të cilat bëheshin pjesë e pronësisë së thesarit katolik, e cili në çdo mënyrë mundohej të shkatërronte të gjithë ata që flisin, apo edhe mendonin ndryshe nga Kisha Katolike. Ky sistem gjatë gjashtë shekujve u bë korniza ligjore në pjesën më të madhe të Europës, që orkestroi një nga rendet më të turbullta çnjerëzore fetare në rrjedhën e njerëzimit.
> 
> *Procedurat e Inkuizicionit*
> 
> ...


Une e shoh te drejte qe kisha si institucion duhet te paguaje per krimet qe ka bere,dhe me te cilat ka njollosur me gjak,nje pjese te historise se njerezimit.
Ky institucion po perfundon te jete me i rendesishem sa vete besimi ne zot.

----------


## FreeByrd

> "Anyone who attempts to construe a personal view of God which conflicts with Church dogma must be burned without pity." 
> - Pope Innocent III
> 
> _Çdonjëri, që përpiqet të interpretojë një pamje personale të Perëndisë dhe që bie ndesh me dogmën e Kishës duhet të digjet pa mëshirë."_
> 
> Inkuizicioni ishte Gjykatë Kishtare dhe proces i themeluar nga Kisha Katolike me qëllim të zbulimit dhe ndëshkimit të herezisë, i cili ushtroi pushtet brutal dhe çnjerëzor në kohërat  Mesjetës dhe në fillimet e Kohës Moderne. Funksioni i inkuizicionit akumulohej kryesisht në shtypjen e të gjitha të drejtave të heretikëve, duke i privuar ata nga shtresa shoqerore, prona dhe pasuritë e tyre, të cilat bëheshin pjesë e pronësisë së thesarit katolik, e cili në çdo mënyrë mundohej të shkatërronte të gjithë ata që flisin, apo edhe mendonin ndryshe nga Kisha Katolike. Ky sistem gjatë gjashtë shekujve u bë korniza ligjore në pjesën më të madhe të Europës, që orkestroi një nga rendet më të turbullta çnjerëzore fetare në rrjedhën e njerëzimit.
> 
> *Procedurat e Inkuizicionit*
> 
> ...


Rina, didn't you alleged Americans committed genocide against the American Indians ? Now you're charging the Catholic Church with all of these multiple crimes against humanity. What's next? Will you join the other crackpot conspiracy theorists that maintain the 9/11 attacks were perpetrated by the government of the United States.

Rina. Please. There is no Boogie Man.  :buzeqeshje: 

_____________________________________


Rina, jy het nie beweer Amerikaners verbind volksmoord teen die Amerikaanse Indiane? Nou het jy die laai van die Rooms-Katolieke Kerk met al van hierdie verskeie misdade teen die mensdom. Wat is volgende? Sal jy saam met die ander crackpot sameswering teoretici wat hou die 9/11 aanvalle was gepleeg deur die regering van die Verenigde State van Amerika.

Rina. Asseblief. Daar is geen Boogie Man nie.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

> *Rina, didn't you alleged Americans committed genocide against the American Indians ? Now you're charging the Catholic Church with all of these multiple crimes against humanity.* What's next? Will you join the other crackpot conspiracy theorists that maintain the 9/11 attacks were perpetrated by the government of the United States.
> 
> Rina. Please. There is no Boogie Man. 
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> 
> Rina, jy het nie beweer Amerikaners verbind volksmoord teen die Amerikaanse Indiane? Nou het jy die laai van die Rooms-Katolieke Kerk met al van hierdie verskeie misdade teen die mensdom. Wat is volgende? Sal jy saam met die ander crackpot sameswering teoretici wat hou die 9/11 aanvalle was gepleeg deur die regering van die Verenigde State van Amerika.
> 
> Rina. Asseblief. Daar is geen Boogie Man nie.


which one of those isnt true?

did native Americans just vanish from natural causes?  Did the crusades and the Inquisition ever existed?   

who is after the Boogie Man Rina or you?

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

> which one of those isnt true?
> 
> did native Americans just vanish from natural causes?  Did the crusades and the Inquisition ever existed?   
> 
> who is after the Boogie Man Rina or you?


What is your name my son? 
- Wild Horse
Now on you are George, may God bless you and Sun is not your god but Jesus Christ.
And we took their land wipe shit of them and we populate with white jesus and others and **** them out.
Every religion did crazy things in the name of their GODS.

----------


## FreeByrd

> which one of those isnt true?
> 
> did native Americans just vanish from natural causes?  Did the crusades and the Inquisition ever existed?   
> 
> who is after the Boogie Man Rina or you?


There were isolated massacres of American Indians. Yes. But there were no organized pogroms or death camps. Actually the death rates of Americans Indians due to smallpox, Measles, Chickenpox and other communicable diseases far exceeded the number of Indians killed in battle. 

The Catholic Church was responsible for the Inquisition and committed other crimes but they also have been responsible for great deeds of humanity. Mother Teresa is a shining example.

By the way my family have been Protestants for generations. I happen to be not religious. 

_____________________________________________


Ka pasur masakra të izoluara të indianëve amerikan. Po. Por nuk ka pasur masakrat e organizuara apo kampet e vdekjes. Aktualisht normat e vdekjes së indianëve amerikanë për shkak të lisë, fruthi, dhenve dhe sëmundjeve të tjera ngjitëse larg tejkaluar numrin e indianëve të vrarë në betejë.

Kisha Katolike ka qenë përgjegjës për inkuizicionit dhe krimet e kryera të tjera, por ata gjithashtu kanë qenë përgjegjës për veprat e mëdha të njerëzimit. Nënë Tereza është një shembull i ndritshëm.

Nga rruga familja ime kanë qenë Protestantët për brezat. Unë të ndodhë që të mos jetë fetare.

----------

